# What's this? Feces? Vomit?



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

I just found this in with my red galacts, < 1 year old. It appears there are undigested flies in this unusually large and round thing that must have come out of a frog!

Do frogs ever vomit? Is this something to worry about?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

looks like "poo" to me.

having seen frogs do their business, i can tell you that you'd be very surprised that such a large object could be expelled from such a small animal, but it does.

james


----------



## pygmypiranha (Jan 1, 2009)

If I didn't know better I would say that it is a rotting egg, but I would have to agree with James67. It looks like poop.


----------



## Jadenkisses (Jun 9, 2010)

Frogs are unable to 'vomit' so to speak - they evert their stomachs.
I'm thinking the same thing - it must be poop.
Undigested flies you say? It's hard to see from the pics - are the flies partially digested or still intact?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow. 
I`ve never seen anything like that come out of my frogs.
I don`t know what it is, but it doesn`t look like feces to me.

John


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Sounds/looks like diarrhea. I would contact Dr. Wright and get a fecal done posthaste.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

Thanks. I can't see how digested what seem to be flies are. They are dark, opaque masses about the size of melos.

A fecal couldn't hurt.


----------

